# Meguiar's Dark Wax Review



## james_death

*Hi Folks,

Im not going to post up all the Blurb for this product as DWReviewer has already done that.

Especially as this post may well get tagged to Dave's Reviewer anyway.

So Off We Go...

So Test Vehicle,

My Good Lady wife's recent Purchase a Toyota IQ2 2010 Model in metallic Purple... Yum i just want to unwrap it and eat it... Oh yeah its not the Quality Street Big Purple one is it.....:wall:...:lol:

So Only a few weeks old and told dealer not to touch it and he didnt...

So she has been clayed and a fast wax is about all she has had done before this.

She Has Swirls and we will see what the Meguiar's Dark Wax will Do..

So Due to the very hot Temps she was done in stages as she is out 24/7 no garage and always in full sun.

Sunny Side...









Opposite Side so just in its own shade...










Now i decided to give this a go with the DA at spead's 4 to 5 on a Hex Logic Green Pad so a little bit of cut as its a finishing pad.

The Doors on this are large so halved the drivers door and used about half a pound coin size blob and worked for about 2.5 minutes with medium pressure.

A note here you really do need to prime your pad and spread the product as i offered it up and started polishing and though there isnt much spreading here.. So checked the pad and realised nothing on it the blob had fallen off as i lifted the pad to the paint... DOH....:wall:

Not experienced the issues of long drying time as the tinter web seams to mention a lot.

This could possibly be down to hand application leaving to much product on a panel, whereas a machine lays it very thin.

Dried fast and super easy to wipe off. This shot was taken when the door had been buffed down and the rear quarter had a lighter going over








[/URL]

Taped the bonnet to do a 50/50 and used the medium pressure again, this seamed to show the defects, as in scratches up more during application but once buffed off seamed to have filled very well.

Not had a chance to wash her yet to see if the filler wash out but dont expect it to have done any correction but i could be wrong especially after a test on a scratch. I will show later in this thread.

However as i say not had chance to wash and normally post after a good wash but simply not been possible for me so looking like two weeks will have past since application.

So Applied...










During the course of testing on a few panels i tried using more like a wax glaze and it certainly goes further and spreads a doddle for just the same look to my eyes.

However if you use more firm pressure your pad will start to clog more as the heat generated dries the product out on the pad.

So Wax buffed off...










Now this side looked Darker not significantly darker but was darker no depth to fall into as the blurb states, I also believe the darkening is more to do with the fact the light is not getting bounced around all over the place, by the swirls that are still visible on the other side.










You Tube Vid of the 50/50





​









Scratches still there but big difference in the Swirls.

Tried on a wing scratch to see if it reduced it but using firm pressure with the green hex fine cutting/ finishing pad.

So Scratch...










After...










Certainly does not jump out at you now.

This is on a metal Panel...

However on Plastic there was no change really.

Before...










After...










Front half used with pressure and rear I used a black glazing pad...



















Takes longer to dry when spreading as simply a glaze or wax.

I felt the side that was used on a glazing pad was very slightly darker still and possibly due to the oils of the wax been allowed to sit there better as it was a glazing pad with l simply spread the product no real pressure.

Flake pops some more...










The Chem Guys Black glazing pad is great for just laying down as a glaze or wax.










*

[*B]It Did Rain that Night and here are the beads...
*









*Conclusion...

Pro's...

Simple to use application and removal.
Easy to get hold of as its a product your likely to find in a weekend motorist shop... although they are thin on the ground these days.
Gives a nice finish fast.
Makes a nice filling glaze.

Con's...

Should not be applied to hot paintwork
Should not be applied in direct sunlight.
Then again this is the case with most products.
Not keen myself on the metal tube approach.
Most washes out First wash even using wax safe shampoo.

Final Score... 4.5 out of 10... Why?? well it pretty much washed straight out with the first wash and that was with a LSP safe shampoo.
Water Behaviour was no beading and very slow to move on the panel.

Most of the Swirls are Back could do with another wax over the top but as this is supposed to be a more all in one Product that defeats the Object i feel. The water behaviour was better on the sections i simply applied like a wax no real pressure just a couple of passes with the product still not a mega performer though just slightly better than having worked the Dark Wax under pressure.
I tested the same shampoo on my motor and did not affect the wax on that at all so its not a case of the shampoo affecting the Dark Wax.*


----------



## james_death

*Update...

After First wash with a wax safe Product...

Most of the Swirls are back.

No Beading.

Very very slow sheeting.

Final Score 4.5 out of 10.

Easy On and Off, looks good when done.

However no real Longevity.*


----------



## james_death

*The You Tube Vid i did showing the difference from non treated Dark Wax side and the Treated side.*


----------

